# نستخرج سائق اول وسائق ثاني وخادمه اولى وثانيه وثالثه واذا كان طفل في كرت العائله



## hazar (4 مايو 2010)

باذن الله نستخرج سائق اول وسائق ثاني وخادمه اولى وثانيه وثالثه
كذالك اذا كان لديط طفل في كرت العائله والزوجه لاتعمل



الاوراق المطلوبه



وكاله شرعيه او تفويض من العمل



صوره من كرت العائله



كشف حساب من البنك أو تعريف بالراتب



والباقي علي باذن الله



جوال 0569857145


----------



## hazar (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: نستخرج سائق اول وسائق ثاني وخادمه اولى وثانيه وثالثه واذا كان طفل في كرت العائل*

لرررررررررررررررررررفع


----------



## hazar (14 مايو 2010)

*رد: نستخرج سائق اول وسائق ثاني وخادمه اولى وثانيه وثالثه واذا كان طفل في كرت العائل*

لررررررررررررررفع


----------



## hazar (28 مايو 2010)

*رد: نستخرج سائق اول وسائق ثاني وخادمه اولى وثانيه وثالثه واذا كان طفل في كرت العائل*

لررررررررررررررررررررفع


----------



## hazar (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: نستخرج سائق اول وسائق ثاني وخادمه اولى وثانيه وثالثه واذا كان طفل في كرت العائل*

لررررررررررررررررررررفع


----------



## hazar (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: نستخرج سائق اول وسائق ثاني وخادمه اولى وثانيه وثالثه واذا كان طفل في كرت العائل*

*ررررررررررررفع*


----------



## hazar (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: نستخرج سائق اول وسائق ثاني وخادمه اولى وثانيه وثالثه واذا كان طفل في كرت العائل*

*رررررررررررررفع*


----------

